# best oil for plywood ?



## pistolpete (12 Mar 2009)

Hi Guys 

I have a birch plywood table top and I am looking for a good finish, the whole top is bare wood so there are no finishes / waxes already on 

Ideally I would like to use an oil finish, previously I have used lemon oil which I like it gives a nice colour and is very easy to apply

For this project I am looking for something which will really bring out the grain of the birch (+ a little more golden) and also highlight the different colours in the laminates, not after a glossy finish but a little shine would be nice, will be using the same finish on the legs which will be ash or oak (haven’t decided yet) 

So far I have looked at linseed, Danish and tung oil, are there any more worth considering?

which would be best for this application and also give the most professional looking results? 

Pete


----------



## MikeG. (12 Mar 2009)

Try Liberon Finishing oil.........gives a nice soft satin sheen, and doesn't darken as much as Danish oil.

Mike


----------



## pistolpete (12 Mar 2009)

Thanks mike  

Just been on the website and it looks ideal, one question if i go for oak on the legs will i get problems using wire wool? (infact will wire wool be ok to use on the plywood?) 

pete


----------



## MikeG. (12 Mar 2009)

Certainly not on the oak. I never use wire wool for oil anyway........brush it on or rub it on with a cloth.......then rub off again 10 minutes later before it goes sticky.

Mike


----------



## pistolpete (12 Mar 2009)

Thats greaat thanks again Mike, going to order some this afternoon i'll post some pics up when its completed 

pete


----------



## pistolpete (12 Mar 2009)

One more thing, want to give it a good sanding prior to oiling, what grade should I be finishing with, have some 240 grit at home will this be enough or should I go for a higher grit? don’t mind a bit of extra work as the tables going in quite a prominent place so I need it look as good as possible


----------



## gidon (12 Mar 2009)

240 grit should be ok.
I would apply a couple of coats of the same oil Mike mentions. Then apply some paste wax (clear) with a grey scotch pad. Then polish the wax with a lint free cloth or some good kitchen towel (I use Bounty!) Make sure you keep using a fresh area of cloth or a new piece of kitchen towel for polishing. You'll get a lovely smooth satin sheen and it's very very easy!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## pistolpete (12 Mar 2009)

Thats great thanks  I'll get some past wax, really looking forward to get started now 

pete


----------

